# ipod touch discount at Future Shop



## traut (Jan 25, 2005)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but Future Shop has a $50 instant rebate on the 16gig iPod touch. Its available both on-line and in store. I usually avoid Future Shop at all costs due to their super aggressive sales tactics, but it was worth it in this case. The sale ends today (dec.6).


----------

